# USB hub add-on for music and charging



## ordy6541 (May 16, 2012)

Was curious if anyone has tried to use a USB 4-port hub to connect to the usb port. This will allow more charging points for phone and devices, but also allow a broad range of usb drives that will not really fit well in the console.

Has anyone had any luck or got one to work? Also has anyone been able to plug more than one usb drive in and the radio see both storage locations?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would be nice if Chevy would say something about this, even buying a notebook or a netbook computer. USB has four pins, 5V, common, in, and an output. With our netbook, one of the USB outputs isn't sufficient to power up a Microsoft Streets and Trips dongle, so we have to use the other one. But works fine with two USB flashdrives.

Windows also assigns a drive letter to each device, really doubt if the Cruze radio has that feature. The other question is, by using port hub, what kind of circuit are they using to supply that five volts? Is it protected against overload or will it burn up your radio? Although I have not read any warnings against using a hub.

Can only say, its a risk, assume is the word that applies, they may be assuming you will only plug in one USB drive. Can say, a 16GB drive works. If my wife used the car, unplug her drive and plug mine in before driving. Not safe to change these while driving.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

The USB port in the Cruze is USB-B (Mini USB) based from the PDIM so its power output is lower than a traditional USB slot. It does not have a good power source. I think the best option would be to find a 12V to 5V USB adapter to charge your devices.

It's also not recommended to charge multiple devices from one USB slot. They should have their own dedicated power source.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

ordy6541 said:


> Was curious if anyone has tried to use a USB 4-port hub to connect to the usb port. This will allow more charging points for phone and devices, but also allow a broad range of usb drives that will not really fit well in the console.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck or got one to work? Also has anyone been able to plug more than one usb drive in and the radio see both storage locations?


I've connected my Android phone to the USB in the center console & it displayed it was charging albeit not at full 5v because after being connected hour it barely moved about 3-4%, but still taking in a draw (something like 1A like a USB on a computer). I probably would not try to pull too much more out of it since I don't believe GM intended it to be power port.

That said you could buy a couple of these Mini Griffin Dual PowerJolt USB Car DC Charger Power Adapter For Ipod Iphone 4s | eBay as we did... plugged one in the center outlet & one in back. Charges just like a standard car charger for all of our phones as well a mini USB device.


----------



## EofZChevy (May 13, 2017)

I will reopen this thread by asking if it is possible, according to you or Chevy, if we can add a USB hub so we can connect a USB thumbdrive for my MP3 and my Android phone in order to benefit from Android Auto both at the same, or at least, without having to unplug both everytime I want to swap from one to another?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If I remember correctly it will charge multiple devices but they will not interact with the vehicle. I added a charge port in the upper dash box as well as the trunk. Both are on all the time. This way I can charge stuff and still play music via the USB port. I do not smoke so I also have a dual port in the cigarette lighter socket, so I actually have five ports. Cost is minimal. If I can find them I'll post links to the items I used.

EDIT:
This what I used in the upper dash tray

This is the lighter socket port although mine is red.

If you need a replacement for the original


----------

